# Hawaii



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

OK, we've decided that our goal is to move to Hawaii. We lived in Central America, love rain forests and tropical...geology, volcanos...

We stopped there on our way from Australia about 3 years ago. It was great! 

Anyone here live on the Islands? Any suggestions about work? I can do pretty much anything you throw at me and more. If I don't know I'll learn quick. 

One of the most memorable meals I've had was in Honolulu at a steakhouse when we docked. Excellent food any place we went. 

Anyway, love to hear from anyone about the subject. 

April


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I woulda thought at least it would inspire a lot of lovely thoughts about beaches and tropical fruit!

April


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

The thing about Hawaii is that everyone wants to live here. Cost of living is relatively high and at the same time typical salaries are relatively low.

Single income families are unusual. I'll use my downstairs neighbors as an example. Husband and wife, three kids and two dogs. All in a 650 square foot 2-bedroom apartment (driving 2 new cars probably doesn't help their financial situation). This is common on the island for middle class families, and a squeeze compared to many mainland US cities.

Please don't let me talk you out of it! I'd suggest you go for it. I don't know what kind of living conditions you are used to in Central America, but you'll need to be passionate about wanting to live in Hawaii.

You could try looking here:
JobsHawaii.com

I've been to two job fair a couple of years ago, and the usual pay offered for most of the 120 or so companies was around $12 an hour (Mcdonald's pays minimum wage, which I think is about $7.50 an hour). You really need to earn closer to $20 an hour to get by in an apartment. If there are two of you working is easier.

What kind of work are you best at? Perhaps I could help.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh sorry just saw your usename says professional chef. In that case, looking at around $12 an hour starting pay, and it scales up to the low $20s an hour. I am not a professional chef, but I did look down that avenue last year when I finished my contract in the Navy.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

My favorite place I visited in Hawaii was Hilo. I like the lush green rainy side, whereas most tourists go to the dry side. Hilo is on the Big Island, and I found it's way more laid back than say Kona or whatever. But I have no plans of moving from here, just gonna visit again for sure.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow 12 bucks an hour in Hawaii--would be hard to make ends meet.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Here's another spot to look for jobs:

Employment - ForumsHawaii


----------



## beefcheeks (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm thinking the Big Island is what might suit your taste. The rent is reasonable (compared to Honolulu), and the hotels and restaurants there have a pretty consistent turnover rate. The kids stay for a season , then move on to more trendier places in Honolulu. Sure, the pay is low unless you're in a union... but there is a wealth of knowledge to be had. It is such a bountiful locale. Local farmers and ranchers produce some of the best products in the state! 

Also, if you're into volcanoes, shifting climates, and just nature in general, there is probably no better place on earth to experience this! Good luck.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Any thoughts on Costa Rica? I've been looking at property online of course and saw something pretty nice for not to much money...main house 3 BR/2Baths...Caretaker's/Maid cottage 1/1 ...4 elevated tent sites and stone staircase to a nice brook.

It has laundry facilities and an outdoor BBQ pit.

Some of my Polynesian friends go to Central America for the Surfing...but this property is 3 hours from the beach , 2 hours from the Airport..but located at near the Hot springs.

So...my curiosity is piqued.:smiles:


----------

